# Old Jujutsu Article.



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2002)

At this page there is a reprint of a December 1905 article on an encounter between a boxer and a jujutsuka. A few things I found interesting:



> Jiu jitsu was intended to enable an entirely unarmed man to defend himself successfully against armed men.





> One that Higashi showed me a few days ago was used when an unarmed man was attacked by one with a sword. Part of the combination of movements involved the losing of an arm by the unarmed fighter, in guarding against the swordsman's cut or thrust. But after that, losing his left or right hand at the wrist, he could instantly gain a one-armed strangle hold on his opponent that would end the contest. "In the old hand-to-hand fighting days Japanese noblemen used these tricks on the battlefield."



(The annotations dispute the feasibility of this.)



> If the boxer stepped away warily he would escape. But any strong man can take blow after blow without being knocked out. Boxing is full of clinches. The first clinch would date the victory of the jiu jitsu man.





> Tani is of about a hundred and ten pounds weight. He landed in England a couple of years ago [1899], and at once began the practice of his art, trimmed down to suit the requirements of English law, which does not encourage bone breaking.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

I wonder if there are similar stories from Brazil, from the start of BJJ?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 30, 2002)

A verry interesting article.  
I still want to know how you find all of these knowledge filled sites.


----------



## Yari (Nov 30, 2002)

I found it very interessting!

Nice work in finding it!

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *A verry interesting article.
> I still want to know how you find all of these knowledge filled sites. *



I have no life. Work ties me to my computer all day and all night. I take mental breaks by browsing!

It was interesting to see a view of it from the old days though!


----------



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)

ARNISADOR-  Thank U
:asian:


----------



## Yari (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I have no life. Work ties me to my computer all day and all night. I take mental breaks by browsing!
> 
> It was interesting to see a view of it from the old days though! *



Maybe you can start your own style....

calling it : ar-NL-com-do

YOu'd have alot of followers, and it would be easy to get people to see your point of view.... 

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll promote myself to 10th degree black belt today!

(Do you think that's high enough?)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

only if you take out an ad in Black Belt Magazine.  I mean, if its there, its true right?


----------



## Yari (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *
> 
> (Do you think that's high enough?) *



Nope... You got make shure you have a really good heads start.

And Kaith, yeps, put a ad in black belt. With colors. And mention all the off-spring schools that follow the style:

mouse-do
key-bod-do

And the more advanced:

lapto-do
flatsxen-do
cola-do


/Yari


----------



## Samurai (Jan 15, 2003)

I am a member of the *CODE RED KAI * .   We trace our linage back to Dr. Pepper.

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------

